# cross total



## ChemaCM

Hola,

No entiendo esta frase en ingles que esta sacada de un test psicotecnico que esta en ingles.
El test te da una instruccion y segun esa instruccion tienes que colocar el numero que te den en una casilla o en otra.

La instruccion que no entiendo es:

"Classify numbers wich cross total is greater than 9 as...."

Si por ejemplo te dan el numero 508, no se si se refiere a que tienes que sumar 5+0+8 y comprobar en este caso si la suma es mayor de 9, o lo que hay que hacer es una multiplicacion 5*0*8, o lo que hay que coger es el mayor de las 3 cifras (en este caso seria el 8) y es ese numero el que se estudia si es mayor de 9....

El test por ordenador, es rapido, las pantallas no se paran si has fallado para ver el motivo y no siempre sale esa orden, asi que es dificil hacer una comprobacion de a que se refiere.

Muchas gracias


----------



## grubble

Hello ChemaCM and welcome to the forum!

1. There is no word "wich" in English and we can't use "with" nor "which" in this context. Please check your original text.

2. Are you asking for a translation or a technical explanation?


----------



## ChemaCM

Sorry, I meant "which".

I just want to understand the order. I mean, what is the "cross total" of a number? Is it the sum of its figures? Is it the multiplication of its figures? Is it the the biggest figure that the numer has?

For instance: number 517

What is the "cross total" of 517?
Is it 5+1+7?
Is it 5*1*7?
Is it the biggest number among 5, 1 and 7?

I do not understand what "cross total" mean.

Thank you and sorry about my English


----------



## ChemaCM

grubble said:


> Hello ChemaCM and welcome to the forum!
> 
> 1. There is no word "wich" in English and we can't use "with" nor "which" in this context. Please check your original text.
> 
> 2. Are you asking for a translation or a technical explanation?


 


I am completely sure that the order uses the following words:

"Classify numbers which cross total in greater than 9 as category "X""

If you want I can send you an "Impr Pant" of the test software when the order appears.

Thanks


----------



## frida-nc

Thanks for the explanation, ChemaCM.
Do you also have a translation for the English term "cross total"?


----------



## ChemaCM

frida-nc said:


> Thanks for the explanation, ChemaCM.
> Do you also have a translation for the English term "cross total"?


 

Hello Frida,

That is what I want to understand, I do not know what "cross total" mean.

Thank you,

JoseMaria


----------



## frida-nc

This is a translation site, José (speaking as a moderator now).
If you got your information, good; but future users will come here to find out what the Spanish for this phrase is.
We want to make sure it's included somewhere in the thread.


----------



## ChemaCM

frida-nc said:


> This is a translation site, José (speaking as a moderator now).
> If you got your information, good; but future users will come here to find out what the Spanish for this phrase is.
> We want to make sure it's included somewhere in the thread.


 
I know this is a translation site, that is why I am asking for help on this web. And that is why I have created this thread that is called "cross total".

I want to know what does "cross total" mean in spanish. Does it mean "suma de los numeros que forman una cifra"? Does it mean "multiplicacion de los numeros que forman una cifra"? Does it mean "el mayor de los numeros que forman una cifra"? 

It may have a different translation from the ones I have written above.

It may not exist in English.... Maybe the person who wrote that sentence for the test was not native english speaker, and might be wrong when he translated the sentence from his language to English.

I have tried to look for its meaning on the internet and have not found any.

Thanks in advance and sorry about my english


----------



## frida-nc

I'm afraid you are still misunderstanding the purpose of the WordReference forums. I am passing a link to the Rules in English and Spanish.

Perhaps when we have the proper term for "cross total" in Spanish, you can use a search engine to find an explanation of the term on another site that deals with the mathematical function or the test parameters.

This site is for the translation of words and phrases, not their technical explanation.


----------



## ChemaCM

frida-nc said:


> I'm afraid you are still misunderstanding the purpose of the WordReference forums. I am passing a link to the Rules in English and Spanish.
> 
> Perhaps when we have the proper term for "cross total" in Spanish, you can use a search engine to find an explanation of the term on another site that deals with the mathematical function or the test parameters.
> 
> This site is for the translation of words and phrases, not their technical explanation.


 

Maybe I should move this thread to the *Specialized Terminology* forum.

But I think the problem is that "cross total" does not exist in English, because the test is not a test for astrophysics, it is a basic mathematics test. If it existed and you knew its meaning you could translate it easily into spanish.

I mean, If I ask you to tell me what is the cross total of the number 348. Could you answer that question?
If you can not and you have basic school mathmatics knowledge, that is because "cross total" does not exist in english.


----------



## elirlandes

I have found a translation of "cross total" into German as Quersumme, which translates back into English as "sum of the digits" so:
the cross total of 359 would be 3+5+9 = 17
On this basis I would go with "suma de los numeros que forman una cifra". This would have been my natural inclination anyway.


----------



## LeoLeo9

He visto en algún sitio que utilizan como sinónimos cross total y cross sum, y como dice El Irlandés, es la suma de los dígitos de un número.


----------



## ChemaCM

LeoLeo9 said:


> He visto en algún sitio que utilizan como sinónimos cross total y cross sum, y como dice El Irlandés, es la suma de los dígitos de un número.


 

Gracias a los dos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

